# Anyone living in Tropea



## New Jersey Girl

Hello,
My husband and I are going to be in Tropea in July. Will be there for vacation and possibly buying a second home there. I see that the prices are higher in Tropea than other areas of Calabria. I am wondering if it is Location, Location, Location.If anyone lives there , and can let me know about living in this area it would help with where to buy in Italy. I like warmer weather and the beach... Happy to be a new Member of the forum.I was born and raised in New Jersey from Italian American Parents. 
Thanks for any help or advise you can give..Nina\:juggle:


----------



## samualr

Hi, I have just joined this forum and I am living close to Tropea during the summer months - the winter I spend back in the UK. It is a nice area with friendly people and some great food. Tropea is probably one of the best areas with Capo Vaticano a close second. The property we bought is just outside so a little cheaper than close to the center of Tropea.


----------



## New Jersey Girl

*Tropea*



samualr said:


> Hi, I have just joined this forum and I am living close to Tropea during the summer months - the winter I spend back in the UK. It is a nice area with friendly people and some great food. Tropea is probably one of the best areas with Capo Vaticano a close second. The property we bought is just outside so a little cheaper than close to the center of Tropea.


Thanks for responding. While we are there, I will also look in Briatico, Parghelia, and Joppolo. I would like to have a place that is not off the beaten path and I will need a car to get groceries and things. Where you live is there a town center where you would not need a car to get your staples. Thanks for any other info you may give me. also did you feel Tropea Real Estate is overpriced or priced according to the location..


----------



## Dillinger

New Jersey Girl said:


> Thanks for responding. While we are there, I will also look in Briatico, Parghelia, and Joppolo. I would like to have a place that is not off the beaten path and I will need a car to get groceries and things. Where you live is there a town center where you would not need a car to get your staples. Thanks for any other info you may give me. also did you feel Tropea Real Estate is overpriced or priced according to the location..


Update? I am also looking in that area. Thanks.


----------

